# G&H Dark Flake (unscented)



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

_G&H Dark Flake_ (unscented):

well, on another pipe forum, someone was talking about this stuff, but the "scented" version, whatever that is, as i've never heard of either. i'm trying to do some research, and it looks like this is a bulk blend by SG that has that "lakeland" smell to it... it didn't have any topping/casing that i could tell though.

anyway, a member and i exchanged PMs and he sent me a few flakes to try...

okay, now, you know that SG makes some seriously strong chit. Bracken flake can knock you down a notch, as will 1792 and their ropes. well, i packed a large bowled Sasieni on my way back to lunch...
got there, sat in the parking lot and didn't want to move at about the halfway point.

a few notes.
1. this is damn good, especially if you like SG flakes.
2. this is damn strong.
3. i had a very hard time keeping it lit for longer than 2 minutes at a time.
4. newbies ask, "hey, what pipe tobacco tastes most like a cuban cigar to you?" well, i think i've found it. i have never had a pipe tobacco taste like a cigar at all (never had the robusto or maduro or whatever cow), and i was not looking for it to taste like a cigar, yet there i was comparing it to a young cuban cigar that would burn through the nose. didn't have the "cuban twang", but it had some "twang" and the smoothness and smokie-ness of the flavors reminded me of a cigar.
5. after work, i smoked less than the last half of the bowl, and the nicotine level still affected me on the drive home.

so, very hard to keep lit, very strong, very good, closest (and only) pipe tobacco i've had that made me even think it tasted like a cigar.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



IHT said:


> _G&H Dark Flake_ (unscented):
> 
> well, on another pipe forum, someone was talking about this stuff, but the "scented" version, whatever that is, as i've never heard of either. i'm trying to do some research, and it looks like this is a bulk blend by SG that has that "lakeland" smell to it... it didn't have any topping/casing that i could tell though.
> 
> ...


had another half bowl on the way into work from lunch... whew... strong chit.
still unbelievably hard to keep lit...
and, i mis-quoted what tobacco it was in the original post, which i've edited to correct it.

still, tastes awesome if you like the "lakeland" style flavors.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

had my last bowl from the sample of 2-3 flakes i was sent.

FINALLY, i was able to keep it lit the entire time, in my new (estate) Sasieni 4 dot bulldog. 

again, excellent flavor, VERY STRONG in the nicotine dept - i've read that only SG ropes are stronger. if you're not use to it, this stuff will knock you down if you're not careful (smoke it on an empty stomach and a huge bowlful).

i may get more, i love the flavor, but i'm just hesitant about the problems i had keepin it lit.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice review, I will have to try some. p p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

mr.c said:


> Nice review, I will have to try some. p p


smart-ash.


----------



## Kylehammond (Sep 2, 2006)

I did a quick search, couldn't find this anywear. Could you post a vendor link up.

edit by IHT: CLICK THIS LINK. <-- it's a bulk tobacco, haven't seen it in tins.


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

IHT said:


> i've read that only SG ropes are stronger. if you're not use to it, this stuff will knock you down if you're not careful (smoke it on an empty stomach and a huge bowlful).


If you find that the nicotine content is too strong in the Dark Flake,then I would recommend that you don't try SG ropes as the nicotine content is considerably stronger,I have grown used to the nicotine content in SG ropes,I have smoked a couple tins and about one half pound of Black XX without any ill effects.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

JRI said:


> If you find that the nicotine content is too strong in the Dark Flake,then I would recommend that you don't try SG ropes as the nicotine content is considerably stronger,I have grown used to the nicotine content in SG ropes,I have smoked a couple tins and about one half pound of Black XX without any ill effects.


no, i didn't find it to be too strong, i actually liked it... the first time i had it, i didn't know it was that strong, so it caught me off guard (kinda like my first BBF). once i had a couple bowls, the strength didn't bother me, but it's still noticeable.
that's why i mentioned that only the ropes are reportedly stronger.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks to IHT who made this review possible...yens bastage!

I must admit, I was of two minds approaching this stuff. I'd read all the reviews about how strong it was, and that certainly made me want to smoke it, but also made me a little hesitant as well. So when I got some...I lit a bowl as soon as I was able. On the advice of IHT to smoke it in a small bowl, I picked my little La Savinelli meer lined--the smallest bowl I have--and rubbed out some baccy. 
The stuff comes in strips, it looks like beef jerky. Has a strange smell, I can't put my finger on it...but it smells strong. It rubbed out well, I didn't get crazy with it, just enough so I could pack it--loosely. When I first lit it I got some crazy tastes and a bunch of smoke, my tongue started to tingle but in a good way. There was an odd sort of herbal taste, not unpleasant at all, I just can't describe it. I smoked a little, then puffed some smoke out my nose to see what I might pick up that way, and it kind of bit just a little doing that. 

And boy it's got some nic in it. It's not bothering me at all, but it is noticible, a nice pleasant jolt. 

I can't really describe the flavor(s), I'm not really good at that, so I won't try. I'll probably come back to this after I've finished this bowl or smoked a couple more and add some thoughts, but I wanted to get this far before I forgot to.

I definitely like this though. It's got something to it...I told the guy at my local B&M the last time I was there (FWIW) that I liked Frog Morton okay...but there seemed to be no depth to it. This has depth, and it's well worth trying out. It's a little bitter and a little rich, if that makes any sense. 


Thanks IHT!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



IHT said:


> a few notes.
> 1. this is damn good, especially if you like SG (or G&H) flakes.
> 2. this is damn strong.
> 3. i had a very hard time keeping it lit for longer than 2 minutes at a time.
> ...


yep, it's got "something" to it. a slight burn through the nose, like a young cuban cigar....
my first bowl from this latest shipment burnt mucho better.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

I've never had a Cuban see-gar.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I rubbed and packed a bowl of Dark Flake (thanks Greg) in the Big Ben (thanks Kyle) and lit her up. First off let me say that filling that pipe was probably an error on my part. It was easy to light and was smooth. The tobacco could never be mistaken for anything but a lakeland flake. It was a little peppery and sweet with a doughy taste on the palate. I sailed through the first half with no tongue bite in site. Then..................

1. My eyes began to droop and I felt like a nap............Fatigue from work?
2. My palms began to sweat...................Deep seeded memories of a lost flame?
3. My throat got a little scratchy............Coming down with something.

:r WOW!. I lit a pot of coffee. (Most people go for the sugar) I like to overpower it! After two cups I finished the bowl. I breathed a sigh of relief-satisfaction-loss.
Forget about the cellar (closet) this stuff goes under the bed with a wreath of garlic and a sprinkle of holy water. Im sure some night I will be tossing and turning and have to have a smoke. I'll get up and it will reach out and grab me.

It's a monster!


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> I rubbed and packed a bowl of Dark Flake (thanks Greg) in the Big Ben (thanks Kyle) and lit her up. First off let me say that filling that pipe was probably an error on my part. It was easy to light and was smooth. The tobacco could never be mistaken for anything but a lakeland flake. It was a little peppery and sweet with a doughy taste on the palate. I sailed through the first half with no tongue bite in site. Then..................
> 
> 1. My eyes began to droop and I felt like a nap............Fatigue from work?
> 2. My palms began to sweat...................Deep seeded memories of a lost flame?
> ...


LMAO Mojo that is funnier then Greg being a MOD :fu

Sounds like a real ass kicker bro. I am also glad to see I am not the only one who goes for coffee 

Shawn


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's funny, shawn... 
:bn 

not as funny as the review by mojo.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

doughy? Hmmm....


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

smokinmojo said:


> 1. My eyes began to droop and I felt like a nap............Fatigue from work?
> 2. My palms began to sweat...................Deep seeded memories of a lost flame?
> 3. My throat got a little scratchy............Coming down with something.
> It's a monster!


I laughed at this at first but let me tell you it all happened to me tonight.

Now I smoke so it has to be really strong to hit me like this but guess what? IT KICKED MY ASS

It tasted like a cigar and Marie (my wife) said it smelled like a cigar as it burned.

Over all a very good smoke but damn I don't think I could handle this too often.

:tu by me.

Now if you will excuse me I need a nap.

Shawn p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a couple more bowls of it and you'll start to _crave_ it.
i have to keep telling myself to leave it alone. i almost took *3 pipes* with me to work, and my jar of dark flake, to work so i could smoke this before lunch, after lunch, on the way home from work. 
u


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

IHT said:


> a couple more bowls of it and you'll start to _crave_ it.
> i have to keep telling myself to leave it alone. i almost took *3 pipes* with me to work, and my jar of dark flake, to work so i could smoke this before lunch, after lunch, on the way home from work.
> u


I wouldn't have been able to drive home :r

Shawn p


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

He's not lying about the craving part.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

all this talk, i had to break down and have some more tonigh. :tu 
_______________________________________________________

*Place & Date* = Garage tonight
*Tobacco* = Gawith & Hoggarth Dark Flake (unscented)
*Type* = flake
*Cut Width* = thick
*Cut Length* = long
*Ingredients* = "equal proportions only Malawi Dark Fired Leaf and Indian dark air-cured leaf" aka: strong chit

*Evaluated Aspects scale of 0-4:*
*Appearance* (package): 4 - bulk, so a bag.
*Appearance *(tobacco): 4 - very long, very dark flakes.
*Condition *(humidity level): 4 - a little more humid than what i like to smoke, but perfect for storing and letting air dry for 20-30 minutes.
*Smell*: 4
*Packing *(easy to difficult): 4 - easy, you can fully rub it out, roll & stuff, rub/roll/stuff, whatever.
*Lighting *(easy to difficult): 2 - for some reason, this stuff goes out fairly often, may be due to humidity.
*Taste *(beginning): 4 - "oh, my gawd, i just can't help myself" <-- anyone know what movie that's from? very strong, very different. smooth, yet thick/robust flavors.
*Aroma *(beginning): 4 - it has to be terrific.
*Taste *(halfway): 4 - stronger (or i'm a puss), still that smooth but thick flavor.
*Aroma *(halfway): 4 - it has to be terrific.
*Taste *(end): 4 - same as above.
*Aroma *(end): 4 - same as above.
*Consistency of taste*: 4 - right on, dude.
*Consistency of aroma*: 4 - nummy-num-nums.
*Combustion*: 2 - like i said, requires a handful of relights, but gives off billows of smoke.
*Humidity during smoke*: 2 - currently a little too humid.
*Tongue irritations*: 4 - none, although my whole body is tingling.
*Throat irritation*: 4 - ??? none.
*Stomach irritation*: 4 - ??? again, never heard of this.
*Satisfaction of smoke*: 4 - maxed out.
*After-taste*: 4 - still tasting it. it pairs up nicely with a Stout.
*Smell to others* (around you): 4 - booya.
*quality-price rapport*: 4 - although can be hard to find as it's only sold in bulk and must be fairly popular to those that like it. i had to wait a while for it to come in to my favorite vendor. the tobacco is quality stuff, and price, for something this hard to find, is damn good.

*Impressionistic Evaluation (choose one):*
_X_this is one of the best... blah, blah, blah.... (8 pts)
__i wouldn't mind paying for it... blah, blah, blah.... (6 pts)
__only if someone gave me a tin, etc (4 pts)
__i don't like it, but can understand other may (2 pts)
__one of the worst tobacs i've ever smoked (0 pts)

*TOTAL SCORE OUT OF 100:* 94!!
:al


----------

